# So afraid for this dog...



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BBC News - Afghan Taliban 'capture US military dog'


the above article crossed my newsfeed on FB today. I am so afraid for this poor dog. She knows she's not in a good place.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

No she is dead. They will kill her and make a spectacle of it. Avoid anything about her in the future it will only break your heart.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So sad, I guess all we can do is pray and be hopeful for Colonel. I can't imagine a rescue mission for the dog


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> So sad, I guess all we can do is pray and be hopeful for Colonel. I can't imagine a rescue mission for the dog


I think they should attempy to rescue or make a deal to get her back, she did not ask to be put in that crappy spot  and she is a valued member of the military.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

If the article is correct, she was captured in Dec. and is still alive, possibly she's the dog seen with the Taliban commander? Maybe the fact that she's such a trophy will keep her alive? Or maybe her new owner will get very attached to her regardless of her status? These stories always depress me, so I try to stay positive.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I really..really hope she's an escape artist.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

My heart is breaking.....:-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Blanketback said:


> If the article is correct, she was captured in Dec. and is still alive, possibly she's the dog seen with the Taliban commander? Maybe the fact that she's such a trophy will keep her alive? Or maybe her new owner will get very attached to her regardless of her status? These stories always depress me, so I try to stay positive.


 I try to look at the bright side too but they REALLY don't favor dogs and cats. She's a trophy until she loses her usefulness. They're hoping that by using her and knowing that we know whats in store, enough pressure will be placed to give them something they want. They can form attachments all they want but they'll still use her as a means to an end. 



Lilie said:


> I really..really hope she's an escape artist.


 
I really hope so too.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

poor baby


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Poor girl. 

My guess is that if those idiots have any brains at all they would use this highly trained dog to work for them. If they have any concept how to do that.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

E collars how do they work?


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Poor Dog*

I feel for the dog too. But had I known about her I'd have felt for her the moment she deployed.

War's ****...all the time...and for all participants...including service dogs.

LF


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I am truly hopeful for this dog if she is still alive. Malinois can be extremely sweet, if he has any heart, perhaps the commander has decided he actually likes her company... I sure hope so. That little girl looks a lot like my mali... I hope she makes it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh man I never considered that could happen! Is the handler Ok? I can't read it, just can't!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hopefully she is spayed.... and they won't use her for a brood bitch.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

U.S. official: Military dog seized by Taliban belongs to British - CNN.com

Apparently it's a British Army dog? Not that it makes the situation any better. I hope they somehow get her back.


----------

